# SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added...



## dano (May 13, 2004)

Well, thanks to the good folks at TTS I received a Streamlight Strion from UPS...

Overall, it's a mini Stinger. Similar construction, body design, reflector design and bi-pin bulb (NOTE: The Strion uses part number 74914 {3.7v/6.12w}for the bulb while Stingers use a 75914 {3.6v/6w} part number for the bulb. You may get a bit more light from a Strion bulb when used in a Stinger).

The tailcap switch is similar to the TL series. The battery stick is a tiny Li-Ion (2000MAH capacity) with the positive and negative terminals situated on one side. Has a glass lends, and the reflector looks like it unscrews from the bezel ring, unlike Stinger's where the assembly is a press fit.

Sorry, no beam descriptions, yet. It's charging...

--dan


----------



## Xrunner (May 13, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Dano, I also received mine and will be posting pictures tonight. Do you mind if I post them in this thread?

Overall I really like the light. Mine is slightly brighter than my Stinger, and about the size of my Scorpion. It feels well made and fits nicely in my hand, but is lighter than I first expected.

On a side note, Happy Birthday dano! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

-Mike


----------



## dano (May 13, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Thanks...I'm sooo old /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Yea, post 'em here...

--dan


----------



## nexro (May 13, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Can't wait to see those beamshots.
Too bad I couldn't "grab" any from TTS as they were all gone when I noticed the thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

dano, Happy birthday! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

nexro


----------



## Bravo25 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

I didn't know these were even out yet. Are there any regular supplies of them anywhere?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

I received my strion the day after tts posted that they were available. I had a lengthy review written, but pushed the wrong button, and everyting got lost.

anyways, here's couple of quick picks....
stinger battery vs the strion






what's not so apparent, unless one reads the instruction is that the battery has a voltage cutoff, much like the pila's and will simply shut off at a minimum voltage





a quick beam shot; 6p on left, strion on the rignt
taken in a well lit family room; distance 25 feet





for a 2x123 form factor size, this baby thows as well as an asp taclite


----------



## dano (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Yea...The beam can be focused down to a really narrow spread, almost Pelican-light like. Overall brightness is about equal, maybe slightly better than a Stinger beam.

--dan


----------



## Wits' End (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

When pics get posted could someone do a profile shot? ie a Strion, a 2x123 light and another 'reference light' or two for physical size.
Sounds like a great light.


----------



## udaman (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

2000ma Li-Ion...interesting. That's higher capacity than any Pila. Can you take some measurements in mm with calipers?

What, nobody though of switching out the Stinger bulb and putting it into the Strion, instead of vice versa??? Should give very slight overdrive, maybe a bit brighter Strion, don't you think?


----------



## madecov (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

cool


----------



## cy (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Who's going to be the first to stick a luxeon in this? What's the voltage of the lit-ion battery?


----------



## Nerd (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Does the Strion have a lot of mass to take the heat of a 5 watt? How about a 3 watt at 1 amp? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Aux (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
what's not so apparent, unless one reads the instruction is that the battery has a voltage cutoff, much like the pila's and will simply shut off at a minimum voltage

[/ QUOTE ]

Is that be a problem, for a tac light? Having it simply shut off could be an issue when you really need light. Any idea on how much "warning" (in terms of dimming output) there is before a shutdown?


----------



## MR Bulk (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*
Who's going to be the first to stick a luxeon in this? What's the voltage of the lit-ion battery? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Even though I bought one and have received it, guess it won't be me as I already have 300 other lights to stick Luxeons into...mebbe after them.


----------



## McGizmo (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Charlie,

I'll race you! I don't have the overwhelming build load that you do (I cringe at your task! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif) but then I don't have a Strion yet either. I missed a shot at TTS's first batch and am clueless as to where to go for one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif So, want to race? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Afterall, we don't want to be shown up by Roth or one of those other Johnny come latelys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## dano (May 14, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Pics...



With a 6P and an E2e








With a Stinger...




Battery and two Dl-123's




Bulb area...


--dan


----------



## Spacemarine (May 15, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

How is the battery charged? Do you have to take it out for that?


----------



## Kabible (May 15, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

The Strion snaps into it's charging clamp in the same way as the Stinger. Time to full charge is supposed to be 2.5 hours. 

Streamlight.com will give more Info. 

If the Strion is as durable as the two Stingers I've used daily for 8 years, I'll be a happy camper. 

Brian


----------



## madecov (May 15, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

seems like a winner.


----------



## brightnorm (May 15, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Dan or Jeff,

Do you plan to do any runtime tests? Even an eyeball test would be helpful

Brightnorm


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (May 15, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

I did a VERY informal runtime yesterday in my car in the middle of the day (had a ton of errands to run); i stuffed the light between the headrest and had it shinning on the dasboard, 73 minutes.

What may bother some people is that one moment it was on, then it was off. I didn't really notice any reduction is output or color, in other words, NO WARNING, or even a hint that it was getting close to shutdown.

I plan to redo the test with a light meter and time lapse video to see if, in fact, there was no reduction in output or yellowing of the beam


----------



## MR Bulk (May 15, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
Charlie,

I'll race you! I don't have the overwhelming build load that you do (I cringe at your task! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif) but then I don't have a Strion yet either. I missed a shot at TTS's first batch and am clueless as to where to go for one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif So, want to race? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Afterall, we don't want to be shown up by Roth or one of those other Johnny come latelys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


HAY! No fair! All you have to do is find one, and "all I have to do" is -- build 300 lights!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## ubermensch (May 15, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

If it behaves anything like a Pila, you can tell when it is going to go out, as they dim considerably and turn yellowish before it happens.


----------



## CAK (May 15, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Where's the best place to pick one up?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (May 15, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

What I could not distinguish on a bright sunny afternoon, is very obvious with a lux meter and time lapse video; check this out...

0-66 minutes, the lux dropped 20% from 49000 to 40000, which is still very very bright, and probably not noticeablly different with the naked eye (excluding a side by side comparison test)

66-70 minutes, the lux reading dropped from 40000 - 18000 in a period of 3-4 minutes, very noticeable actually droped from 36000-18000 in the last 2 minutes.

My conclusion is that one has some hint that the batteries are going down. The thing is, when it shuts off, it still has more output the the most 1w Luxeons


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Really... 49 _thousand_ lux? What is the beam pattern like?


----------



## paulr (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

So what do Strion owners have to say about the Strion's mod potential? Is a Strion/KL4 hybrid feasible?


----------



## fivemega (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Does anybody know, if control device is part of flashlight or built in the cell?


----------



## dano (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

It's in the cell.

--dan


----------



## Tweek (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Looks to me like they took an 18650 and grafted some LVD (low voltage disconnect) electronics into the end, Pila style. Likely located under the stinger-style end connector, since the electronics would need both terminals to function.

Has some interesting mod potential... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Chris


----------



## brightnorm (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Post deleted by Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

[ QUOTE ]
*Xrunner said:*
... It feels well made and fits nicely in my hand, but is lighter than I first expected...


[/ QUOTE ]

Based on these posts, when the Strion arrives I will give away my Polystinger but keep my Stinger HP converted to a "Mini-Ultra" with Wilkey's 6v pack and Ultrastinger bulb. As the Strion becomes more popular, barring a major glitch SL will likely bring out turboheads and conversion kits for it, including their equivalent of the "Mini-Ultra".

Assuming the .29 lb (4.64 oz) weight figure is accurate the Strion is now the lightest aluminum "standard 2x123 size" light on the market. A low battery LED warning light would be icing on the cake. 

Brightnorm


----------



## Kabible (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

CAK, there is a link in an Incandescent post by Velcro from 2-17-04, titled "Southwestpublicsafety sells SL Strion". 
I'd place the link here if I knew how. 
My Strion order from them should arrive anytime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Brian


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

The following picture are for our modders:

(Disclaimer: I don't do mods, so I am the wrong person to ask...)

Whereas, I am sure a aluminum module/heatsink could be fashioned with a simple plunger contact switch, I looks to me that it would be an real PITA to then incorporate the charging connections onto the side of the module......... Don? Charlie?


----------



## nexro (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Here's the direct link:
http://www.swps.net/streamlight-strion-rechargeable.html


----------



## paulr (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

A few other places claim to have them in stock too now (try froogle.com). E.g.: 

http://www.gtdist.com/ProductDetail.aspx?PartNumber=STL-74001

Hmm, looks like bulbs are $12.49 each /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif. I wonder what stops you from using Stinger bulbs, which are about $5.


----------



## CAK (May 16, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

It looks like the Strion should fit in belt holders designed for the 6P...is this true?


----------



## pwell (May 17, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Looks like a very fine flashlight. If anyone does some outdoor beamshots, please compare it to the E2. Looking for a slightly brighter light than the E2 and this looks like it might be it. Very cool looking so far.


----------



## dano (May 17, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Bulbs should be around the same price as a Stinger bulb. $12.49? Ouch...Anyways, there's a spare bulb in the tailcap.

The Strion will not fit a holster designed for the 6P. Stallion Leather, and I think Don Hume are working on a Strion holster.

--dan


----------



## dano (May 17, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Beam pics, from approx. 27', indoors.















































--dan


----------



## Phaserburn (May 17, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

dano, how does the Strion beam compare to the GL3R in real life in terms of smoothness, brightness and throw? I realize the Pila lamp has twice the voltage, but it's the one I own for comparison. Very nice pix!


----------



## Kabible (May 17, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Thanks Dano, excellent comparison! At work, I've carried a Stinger for 8 years. Been looking forward to a smaller unit with equal performance to "lighten" the load. Now I'm quite sure the Strion will fill that task. Ordered one early in Feb. Now I'm more excited than ever! 
Brian


----------



## Xrunner (May 18, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Here are a few more shots:














AA Maglite, PolyStinger, Strion, Scorpion, SF E2e, L1, M2

-Mike


----------



## pwell (May 18, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

XRunner, Dano, and Ted Bear, thanks for the great info you have posted. I didnt see much different between the E2 and Strion in the beam shots. For those that have compared the difference, what are your opinions? Is the Strion brighter?
The E2 is a very good reference as its so popular.


----------



## kb0rrg (May 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dano said:*
The tailcap switch is similar to the TL series. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not familiar with the TL series switch. Can you describe its action? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## Xrunner (May 19, 2004)

pwell, while not as comprehensive as dano's, you might still find these informative. All lights were set to the tightest spot if adjustable. The tree is approximately 15 - 20 meters away.






Surefire E2e





Streamlight Strion





Streamlight Scorpion





Surefire M2 w/ HOLA





This one turned out blurry, but it is the E2e vs. the Strion. You still can see how the Strion (set to tight) throws a much tighter spot than the E2e.





An odd photo of the E2e I thought I would throw in for kicks

Overall, the more I use the Strion the more I like it. For the record, it doesn't work to hold it in your mouth (like you can do with a Scorpion), and yes... I tried it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Also, on tight spot the beam on the Strion is very nice, but as you widen it the artifacts become more and more noticeable. For throw the Strion beats the E2e, but for a nice flood of light I would take the beam quality of the E2e any day. Due to the reflector on the Strion artifacts show up greatly, even more so than the Scorpion (with the 2nd generation reflector I believe, but this is another topic.) Hope this helps, let me know if you would like any specific shots or information.

-Mike

EDIT: Here is the reflector difference I was referring to. On the left is the SL Scorpion and on the right is the SL Strion. One version of the Scorpion was very similar to the Strion and produced a much rougher beam with artifacts (also like the Strion), but the version pictured below seems to have solved this problem very well. Still not Surefire beam quality, but much closer.


----------



## pilot4x4 (May 19, 2004)

I have a question regarding the Strion charger. Are the holes for the mounting screws the same distance apart as they are on a Stinger charger? I was thinking about replacing a Stinger in my motorhome with a Strion and I was hoping I could just remove my Stinger charger and install the Strion one in the existing holes. John


----------



## dano (May 19, 2004)

Chargers look the same, but the STrion charger is a bit smaller.

The tailcap is push for on/off, and twist for constant on.

--dan


----------



## brightnorm (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Xrunner said:*
...on tight spot the beam on the Strion is very nice... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have you compared the tight beam's throw to any of the very long throw 2x123's (Taclite, PM6 or TACM III)?

Brightnorm


----------



## Greg (May 19, 2004)

Anyone know how fast this battery would self discharge. More specifically how long could I leave it until it was completely dead.

I currently have a PM6 that I EDC in my pocket, but only use for about 5 or so minutes a day, but I would really like to get a Strion

Question is, would the Strion just lose its charge, like a NiCad would?


----------



## paulr (May 19, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Li ion batteries do self-discharge like nicads do, though maybe a bit slower. As with nicads, if you're using it 5 minutes a day you should be fine. My experience with cellular phones and camcorders is the lithium ion batteries self-discharge over a several month period.


----------



## brightnorm (May 19, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

I wanted to know Li-ION self discharge rates and found confusingly varied figures:

_Alternate energy products:_ 5% mo

_NEXERGY:_… the recoverable capacity of cells stored for over one year at room temperature and fully charged is 94%. The retained capacity of these same cells is 87%.

_Battery university:_ 10% mo

_House of batteries:_ 10% mo

_Powerstream:_ Test data confirms that storage of lithium-ion batteries is best if the cell is partially discharged. In one test by Cadex Electronics ( http://www.buchmann.ca ) after 1 year storage at 25°C the non-recoverable capacity remaining is 96% when stored at 40% initial charge level, but only 80% if stored with 100% initial charge level. This effect is reduced at lower temperature and is a non-issue at 0°C. At higher temperatures the effect is much worse. Cadex's recommendations are to store below 15° C at 40% of full charge (2.5 volts per cell).

_Radio shack:_ < 0.1% per month

Couldn't find Streamlight's figures though they must be there somewhere

So, who do you believe?

Brightnorm


----------



## paulr (May 19, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Don't believe any of them. Just go by your own real-life findings.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 20, 2004)

Greg, no it wouldn't. If I recall correctly, a Nicad/nimh loses around 1% per day. A li-ion cell, like in the Strion, only loses 1-2% per month. I may be a little off, but it's one of the great advantages of the li-ion chemistry.


----------



## SilverFox (May 20, 2004)

Hello Brightnorm,

You bring up some interesting information.

I believe the bare Li-Ion cells self discharge at the rate of around 12% per year. That works out to about 1% per month. At that rate the cells would be at half capacity (ignoring oxidation) in about 70 months or 5.8 years.

The problem comes with the protection circuitry. It has a constant draw and adds to the self discharge curve. I wonder if these different reported discharge rates reflect differences in the protection circuit?

Tom


----------



## brightnorm (May 20, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
Don't believe any of them. Just go by your own real-life findings. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good advice though it would be nice to know ahead of time

BN


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

The Strion is supposed to be a smaller replacement for the Stinger, which is a light that's intended to be used and recharged basically every day. Self-discharge is simply a non-issue in that usage. If you want a light for occasional use but that has to be ready at a moment's notice, you may be better off sticking with CR123's.

I don't believe for one second the notion that li ion cells discharge only a few percent per year. A few percent per month, I can believe. Cell phones, digicams, laptop computers, camcorders, etc. all use li ion batteries these days and they do NOT stay charged up for years at a time when not in use.


----------



## DoubtingBeliever (May 20, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

I'm new here so I apologize if my ignorance shows. Here's a couple of observations -- The manual for my Stinger XL says its OK to leave the light in the charger indefinitely and that there's no danger of overcharging. If that's the case, wouldn't a rechargeable such as a Stinger, Strion, etc. be a good choice for occasional and/or emergency use. I still want to have my TL2 around because I want a unit that can be continuously supplied with fresh batteries if needed. (There's no such thing as too many 123A's on the shelf is there? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif). However, for my occasional forays into the backyard or walks through the neighborhood, I like knowing that the battery in the light I just took from the charging rack is fully charged. Its nice not to have to try and remember when I last changed the batteries. Just my 2 cents worth of course.


----------



## WillnTex (May 20, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Supposedly the Strion is shipping again and there should be more of them available everywhere soon.


----------



## fivemega (May 21, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Has anybody tried Stinger bulb on Strion?
I have used Stinger bulb powered by 18650 and is brighter than Stinger stock battery.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 22, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

I have to ask this question. How much does a Strion replacement battery cost, and would the battery fit in a UBH? The Strion would be a short package for 3.6+volt applications.

Bill


----------



## Kabible (May 22, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Bill, The Strion battery has been advertised for $23-$24.00. 

Brian


----------



## kb0rrg (May 22, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Has any body seen a good holster for the Strion yet?


----------



## pilot4x4 (May 22, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Did the Strion come with a holster? When I talked to Streamlight a month ago the woman I spoke with told me the lights would be shipped with a holster and colored filters.
John


----------



## Echo63 (May 22, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

is the strion the same diameter as the stinger ??? 
if it is then my open top stinger carrier would work
it is simply 2 layers of seatbelt stitched in a loop to another strip of seatbelt - again when i work out how to post pics i will


----------



## dano (May 23, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Answers: Stinger bulb in Strion=Yellowish tinted beam. Not really good. Strion bulb in Stinger= noce white beam, and due to the STrion bulb's filament being closer to the base of the bulb, a really narrow focus can be achieved. Works very well.

No direct use Strion holsters are available. Some might work for other lights, though.

An interesting story about Li-Ion: I moved into a new place almost 3 years ago. At that time, I had a Pacbell cellphone that used a SIM card and a Li-Ion battery. Due to crappy service, I switched to AT&T, and put the PacBell phone in a box. Tonight, out of chance, I found the PacBell phone, and it still worked, showing about 30% battery life in three years from the Li-Ion battery. Not bad, considering the state of charge lasted three years.

--dan


----------



## Kabible (May 23, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

I remember hearing something about the Strion being shipped with a holster as well. I looked for one when mine showed up and was a bit disappointed. Oh well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
I do like the light's shape, size, performance and convenient fast/trickle charging method. 
Brian


----------



## Samoan (May 24, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
I don't believe for one second the notion that li ion cells discharge only a few percent per year. A few percent per month, I can believe. Cell phones, digicams, laptop computers, camcorders, etc. all use li ion batteries these days and they do NOT stay charged up for years at a time when not in use. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Normally I would have agreed with you here so I dug up a cell phone I haven't used in about 9 months. It had a full charge when it went into the "Emergency Phone" pile. I'll be damned, While I'm sure it isn't a true full charge, all the "charge segments" are on.

-Fern


----------



## paulr (May 25, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

I don't think you can rely on those charge meters after the phone has been sitting idle for so long. My camcorder has a digital display that purports to tell how many runtime minutes should be left. It's reasonably accurate if you start out with a newly charged battery, but the number doesn't change much if you let the camera sit for a few months, and as a result it's way off.

It woudl be great if you could try using the phone normally for a few days and see if the charge really lasts anywhere near as long as a fresh charge would last. I'd be interested in hearing the results.


----------



## SilverFox (May 25, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Hello Paul,

My wife and I got vibrating battery packs for our cell phones and put the regular ones in the glove box for emergency use. I take them out once a year and run them through a cycle. Mine shows full charge on the phone (after a year in the glove box) and lasts 3 to 4 days of normal use which is about normal for me.

I have a Sony camcorder extra battery. Actually it is the battery pack that came with the camera. I have replaced it with a higher capacity battery pack. I pull it out once a year to run a cycle, and it seems to behave normally. I have not done any formal tests on it, but it seems to be at full charge and have good run time when I check it out.

My third case did not work out. I have a couple extra lap top computers that I use to interface with testing equipment. They are older IBM's. I noticed that when I turn the computer on it shows 50% after setting for a few months. I took one out after 1 year storage and it was at 0%. I thought it was because the battery pack was stored in the computer and the computer was draining it. I have a couple of extra battery packs and decided to check them. Once again the storage time is about one year. One pack was so dead that it would not accept a charge. The other one was at 0%.

There you have it. I have mixed results. My cell phone and camcorder batteries seem to take storage well, my lap top battery does not.

Tom


----------



## 03lab (May 25, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

My Li-Ion batteries from cell phones and my camcorder also loose only about 10% a year which is up to spec for Li-Ion.

Tom, if your laptop is an older model, are you sure those are Li-Ion batteries?


----------



## Remco (May 25, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Hello everybody, I am new on the board, but you must have guesed that allready. I ended up here in my search for more info on the Strion. I have been a very satisfied Stinger user for over ten years (law enforcement), but the size is starting to bother me. I carry so much stuff on my dutybelt that every inch i can safe in space is worth the effort. I found out about the Strion a few weeks ago and my local supplier couldn't give me any extra info. Would you reccomend to switch to the Strion ?
Thanks for the info


----------



## Xrunner (May 25, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Remco, welcome to CPF! If you are looking for a replacement for your Stinger in a smaller package then the Strion is probably the way to go. It is much smaller and lighter, with a very similar output. One option to get one may be have one shipped to someone in the US, and have them ship it to you. Overall, the Strion is a very nice Stinger replacement in a smaller package. If you would like any specific photos/beamshots/comparisons I would be happy to take and post them.

-Mike


----------



## SilverFox (May 26, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Hello 03lab,

The lap top battery pack is labeled Lithium Ion. I don't know what cells it has in it. I need to take one apart to check it out.

Tom


----------



## Remco (May 26, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

He Mike, thanks for the fast reply. I just received a message from my local supplier. He told me the first Strion will arrive somewhere mid-june, so i guess i'll just wait two or three more weeks. But it is good to know the Strion carries almost the same punch as the Stinger, only in a smaller package. Thanks for the info and i will let you know when i get mine. Stay Safe !
Remco.


----------



## Alan (May 26, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Even if you shut down your laptop, it continues to consumpt battery although only very little.

Alan


----------



## brightnorm (May 26, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Just received my Strion which is charging now. I may be able to test it tomorrow night, though Dano and others have already given us a good idea of its capabilities.

Remco, 
Welcome to CPF! Dano is a LEO so his observations about the Strion will be particularly relevant for you.

Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (May 26, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Compared: Strion, Stinger, PM6, TL-2

Initial testing was indoors using a variety of surfaces at ranges from 22-28 feet. The newly charged Strion was compared with a fully charged Polystinger, a PM6 with about five minutes of prior use and a TL-2 with fresh SF 123's.

Result: The Strion's excellent Stinger-like beam was at least as bright and slightly whiter than the Polystinger's; a fine beam by any standards. However, the PM6 (Fixed focus lamp module) was much brighter and whiter with an intense central core and somehat irregular corona, less smooth the Strion's beam but substantially more penetrating.

My first thought was that I had an under-par Strion but I had to rule that out since it compared so favorably with the PolyStinger. Perhaps the Strion's reflector couldn't compete with the famous PM6 reflector but when I tried putting the PM6 reflector over the Strion's lamp I couldn't get a proper focus. Finally, using a large mirror at a distance of about 8 feet I exposed the bare bulbs of both lights. They were both very white but the PM6's lamp was distinctly brighter than the Strion's. Did I have an atypically bright PM6? I compared it to two other (focusable) PM6's and they were more similar than different and all three were brighter than the Strion.

I noticed that the Strion's bezel looked very familiar and saw that it and its reflector were virtually identical to the TL-2's, the only difference being a more subtly textured Strion reflector. They are, in fact, interchangeable, and the Strion's beam is very similar to the TL-2's beam though it was brighter than my TL-2 with fresh SF batteries.

Based on these non-instrumented indoor tests the Strion lives up to its billing as a pint-sized Stinger replacement, and that is cause for enthusiasm, especially for LEO's who can now take a few ounces and inches off their duty belts. The Strion proved to be a very adequate if not perfect fit in my several-year-old Surefire nylon 6P holster, and the pinched-off holster bottom did not trigger the counterrotated tailswitch even when firm pressure was applied. 

One very nice additional feature of the Strion is its ability to accommodate use of the "syringe" grip, where the light is held between 3rd and 4th fingers and activated by palm pressure. Because the outer tailcap rim functions semi-independantly from the central tail button, activation with any part of the palm is very convenient using mild to moderate pressure. This feature can be deactivated by a slight cc rotation when only central button activation is desired. As a bonus the light will stand on end. 

Considering its superior beam, excellent build, ample reported runtime and unusually light weight the Strion appears to be a first-rate instrument and a worthy replacement for the Stinger, though time will tell more about its reliability and resistance to abuse. 

However, as demonstrated earlier, for those of us obsessed by "smallest and brightest of the bright" the Strion may not be quite what we were hoping for. Too bad Pilas don't work with a PM6. Pelican, are you listening?

I will do some outdoor tests tomorrow and I look forward to more thorough testing by other colleagues.

Brightnorm


----------



## kb0rrg (May 27, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...beamshots added*

Thanks for the a report /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## PeteBroccolo (May 27, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

After looking at Xrunner's pictures, it looks like the Strion is about the same size as the Scorpion. If so, our Academy's Canteen sells both basketweave leather and nylon web style closed-top holsters that fit the Scorpion. They are $23.35 & $13.55 Canadian (plus 14% sales tax), so if anyone would like me to buy them one, let me know. Unfortunately, I do not have a PayPal account, so you would have to send a Postal Money Order. I can check out the cost of shipping and let anyone know. The holsters are made by a local company that makes some of the leather gear we are issued.


----------



## pilot4x4 (May 28, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Size wise is the Strion about the same size as the 2L size twin task light? I was trying to determine if the Strion is too large to carry in my pocket and I have a 2L twin task here so I thought I could try carrying that for a while if the size is the same. John


----------



## mikeb9550 (May 28, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

You guys got me thinking about selling my E2E and getting the streamlight. I love being able to top of the batteries every couple of days. Do you think the Surefire E2E has a place that the Strion cant fill? I find myself not using (playing) with my surefire because I fear I will run the batteries down. I also hate having a spare set of CR123As in the cars and camper.


----------



## LEDagent (May 28, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

If you don't use your SUrefire E2e as EDC and primarily have it stashed away, like in a glove box. I would switch to the SL Strion.

If you carr you E2e everywhere in your pants or shorts, i wouldn't go for the Strion becuase it would be uncomfortable. I've tried carrying the Scorpion before and it was heavy and bulky in the pockets.


----------



## mikeb9550 (May 28, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

[ QUOTE ]
*LEDagent said:*
If you don't use your SUrefire E2e as EDC and primarily have it stashed away, like in a glove box. I would switch to the SL Strion.

If you carr you E2e everywhere in your pants or shorts, i wouldn't go for the Strion becuase it would be uncomfortable. I've tried carrying the Scorpion before and it was heavy and bulky in the pockets. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, I carry it everywere. Maybe I will just wait for rechargable CR123As to hit the market. I read on this forum that it might be a possibility. I dont even notice the E2E.


----------



## Alan (May 29, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

The rechargeable CR123As might blow your E2e's LA in a few seconds.

Alan


----------



## fivemega (May 30, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Is there anybody who has both, Strion and Stinger but prefers Stinger? Why?


----------



## Kabible (May 31, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

The ONLY thing I like better about my Stinger is the more uniform beam pattern and/or it's size & weight if you plan to hit someone with it. The Strion has a smoother stipple surface to it's smaller Dia. reflector, probably to achieve near equal throw to the Stinger's larger reflector. 
Otherwise, the Strion does everything the Stinger can but in a smaller package with a glass lens that won't overheat and with a fast charger that really works. 

Brian


----------



## brightnorm (May 31, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

Even though my Strion's beam is whiter and narrower than my Stinger's, the Stinger beam seems slightly "denser", and seems to have slightly more "punch". In a test woth bezel removed the Stinger's bulb seemed very slightly brighter (but not whiter) than the Strion's.

I still prefer the Strion but the Stinger with Ginseng's hi-cap battery will outrun it.

Brightnorm


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 31, 2004)

*Re: SL Strion...initial thoughts...so far...*

What is the run time of Strion? The battery is about the length of two 123 cells? Seems that the Strion would be a good purchase. Use with primary body, and utilize body as a charger for extra ion batteries that could be used in other applications. Would be a great battery for led mods using low vf 3 watt leds. Just thinking out loud. Would have to see how battery configuration would work with existing lights.

Bill


----------

